# Portage: open_wr : /Dev/null   access denied

## absynth

Hallo,

bin seit gestern Abend am "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" machen.

Und dabei kam dieser Fehler, nach ~ 80 packages.

ACCESS DENIED open_wr: /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 381: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung

Ich weiß leider nicht, nach welchen packages es kam, kommt aber nun vor jeden package (wenn ich das erste betroffene mit allen depencies maske)

Die Rechte an /dev/null sollten mit 666 richtig sein.

*edit*

Bei emerge Sandbox tritt das Problem auch auf.

*edit*

sollte ich mal versuchen die Sandbox, ohne Sandbox zu emergen ? wie stelle ich das am besten an?

----------

## disi

Bei mir ist es 777, also versuche mal 

```
# chmod 777 /dev/null
```

----------

## absynth

so, hab sandbox ohne sandbox emerged.

-> keine verbesserung

danach hab ich /dev/null Rechte auf 777 gesetzt, 

-> auch keine verbesserung.

Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Ich geh mal kurz in die Vorlesung, gegen 11 wieder da  :Smile: 

mfg

*edit* Sandbox emergen ohne Sandbox, ging einwandfrei, nur tritt bei darauf folgenden update , welches ich ja machen will, wieder die Probleme auf.

*edit* gcc geupdatet auf 4.1.2 ohne sandbox, update und Fehler blieben gleich.

*edit*

sooo isst ganz merkwürdig, bin grad in die konsole gewechsel, in die wirkliche konsole um mal schnell irssi zu starten, hatte es nicht, also hab ich es in der konsole emerged...ging ohne probleme, danach hab ich gleich probiert, auch das update per konsole zu machen...

und ? es klappt ? bin irgendwie verwirrt :/

----------

